# Thank you all... My Memory Box / Pictures are done



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

I wanted to personally thank you all for the wonderful Ideas for my 
memory box for Tobie. Its not very fancy, but it turned out nice and
has that personal touch. 

Here what I made








Inside is his collar and a card the Vet clinic sent me with a 
lock of his hair and his paw print









They sent his ashes to me a in a lovely little tin, so I am just going
to keep that behind the memory box on my entertainment center









I then took some of my favorite pictures of him and made a memory
frame 









This really helped me heal and really puts a personal touch into his 
memory, instead of just getting a vase or urn to put him in. 

Again, thanks to all of you that helped with ideas.


----------



## Duchess (Dec 26, 2007)

That's just beautiful; I think you did a wonderful job on it and I'm glad you were able to find something that you liked in our ideas but also something that helped your heart and will help you remember him, always.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a lovely way to remember Tobie.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That is a lovely tribute to your Tobie, Anne.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You did a lovely job on the box and picture. Im sure this will inspire others also who will face this same issue.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Beautiful tribute.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

i'm so sorry about Tobie  
your memory box is so beautiful, what a great way to remember him.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You did a lovely job on Tobie's tribute and I am so glad that this has helped you in your grief.


----------



## Banana2363 (Feb 22, 2008)

what a beautiful tribute. I love them. You will be able to see them every day and be reminded of just how much he loved you!


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

isnt it just heartwarming how good the vets are?? how thoughtful to keep a lock of hair and a footprint. and, what a lovely job on your memory items too!!!


----------



## CoolCalicoCat (Feb 14, 2008)

That's very touching and beautifully done! I've been wanting to do something in memory of Cali, my cat who passed away 2 weeks ago, but I haven't really been able to look at her pictures yet - I start crying everytime I even THINK about it.


----------

